# Cobia with spots?



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

We caught several cobia this year with what I thought was a raw spot around the dorsal fin where a remora had been attached. Looking on the Fishing Form I am seeing several more pics with the same type of raw spot. What you guys think, ramora? 

If the pic attached, see the cobia on the left for raw spot example.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Need a saltwater fisheries, biologist to weigh in here. Doesn't really look like a Remora to me. Noto that they won't grip on anywhere they can but most Remoras tend to attach to the side or bottom of host fish. If he were attached there, near the dorsal, he would be riding upside-down the whole time. 

Pretty sure it's not a Giant Squid. lol. 

Saw the photo yesterday of a fish with about four spots like that and they were on the top of the fish. Curious.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I wouldn't typically think a remoras sucker would leave a mark on a fish like that. Not from what I've seen anyway. The "sucker" is the form of modified oval. The sucker-like organ with slat-like structures open and close to create suction and take a firm hold against the skin if their ride. By sliding backward, the remora can increase the suction, or it can release itself by swimming forward. So I wouldn't think it could cause damage to the skin of their "ride".
JMHO


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Leader rub/cut?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Braid does a good job at tearing up fish and mono will too. And the other one with 4 spots was just leaves.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lion fish!!!


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

I think its some type of skin parasite...maybe sea lice or something similar.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

The one with 4 spots (mine) had 3 leaves and yes a raw spot (from the leader) in the same spot. It had a remora on it as well (under the lateral line)


----------

